# Nikon Girls



## digital flower (Dec 19, 2009)

These girls were not messing around. The one of the left had TWO D3's and a 70-200mm on each. The girl on the right had a D700, D300 and variety of lens. The woman on the left is a photographer for the Honolulu Star Bulletin (sorry forgot her name :blushing: ) and the one on the right is Aubrey Hord.


----------



## T-town photographer (Dec 19, 2009)

<---- camera and lens envy


Michael


----------



## CupCakeCommando (Dec 19, 2009)

ohhhh thats neat! i wonder what their images look like :0 i bet they are fantastic


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 19, 2009)

Aubrey Hord has long been one of my favorite photographers.  Her work is amazing.

At the top of my list of "would most like to meet" in the world of photography.

Must be tough living where she does, on the side of the Volcano crater on Maui...


----------



## digital flower (Dec 20, 2009)

PatrickHMS said:


> Aubrey Hord has long been one of my favorite photographers.  Her work is amazing.
> 
> At the top of my list of "would most like to meet" in the world of photography.
> 
> Must be tough living where she does, on the side of the Volcano crater on Maui...



I agree she is brilliant and beautiful. You wouldn't be disappointed to meet her as she is friendly and warm. I chatted with her not knowing who it was until later :blushing:


----------



## wescobts (Dec 21, 2009)

Very cool :thumbup:


----------



## jbylake (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm bummed, I thought there were going to be scantily clad ladies, cheering for Nikon. Really misleading title.

J.:er:


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll be the oddball that asks:

Why two duplicate systems? (2x D3+70-200)


----------



## digital flower (Dec 21, 2009)

PhotoXopher said:


> I'll be the oddball that asks:
> 
> Why two duplicate systems? (2x D3+70-200)



Because she could, maybe 

I am not sure. I didn't want to be too nosy when looking over her gear. I think one was the VR version and she seemed to be using that for candids while the other was attached to a monopod.


----------



## Jankster (Dec 21, 2009)

Nikon FTW


----------



## --ares-- (Dec 21, 2009)

girl on right looks hot
start posting more if you're man enough


----------



## DScience (Dec 21, 2009)

can one of the more enlightened ones here please explain to me why one would want to set up's with the same lens? I can see to D3's with a 70-200 and one with a wide angle...but why two of the same?


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 21, 2009)

One camera with color film, one with b&w...

j/k


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 21, 2009)

PhotoXopher said:


> I'll be the oddball that asks:
> 
> Why two duplicate systems? (2x D3+70-200)



I'll just answer my own question...

Too much money to spend... plain and simple.


----------



## digital flower (Dec 22, 2009)

PhotoXopher said:


> PhotoXopher said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be the oddball that asks:
> ...



I don't think that is it. She is a trained professional that has had hundreds of her photographs published so obviously it is a formula that works for her.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Jan 10, 2010)

The more I look at her work the more I like it.  Some of it is unusual, not always "following the rules" of composition, but it works for her.  BOY! Does it ever work...

On her website she has a 341 page slideshow of her work that I sometimes just leave up on my pc as a screensaver.

Should be inspirational to some of the new people here on TPF.


----------



## digital flower (Jan 12, 2010)

PatrickHMS said:


> The more I look at her work the more I like it.  Some of it is unusual, not always "following the rules" of composition, but it works for her.  BOY! Does it ever work...
> 
> On her website she has a 341 page slideshow of her work that I sometimes just leave up on my pc as a screensaver.
> 
> Should be inspirational to some of the new people here on TPF.




She is inspirational  to me and I spend time browsing her website. It has been helpful during this winter.

She has a blog @
Aubrey Hord Photography

My sister lives in the same town and when visiting in a couple weeks I hope to run into her again. This time I can tell how great she is. :thumbsup:

i have a couple more Nikon Girls pictures somewhere.


----------



## digital flower (Jan 13, 2010)

--ares-- said:


> girl on right looks hot
> start posting more if you're man enough





Okay here you go







This one is for Patrick: 






Not sure what lens she was using. I think it was a Tokina 300 or 400mm prime.

Here are the two best pictures I got that afternoon






The older gentleman is Herb 'Ohta' San, considered to be one of the greatest ukulele players in world. The person on the left is Roy Sakuma a former student.






Nando Suan, famous Hawaiian jazz guitarist


----------

